# Do you like / dislike the new Powerbooks?



## banjo_boy (Jan 9, 2003)

Personally, I love the idea of the 12" and the 17". Being a designer, i need my screen real estate, so a 17" is nice. BUT, I prefer an external screen. I always have my screen @ 1600x1200. That is why I would go for a 12" w/Superdrive because it is inexpensive. All that power in a small package... not bad.


----------



## edX (Jan 9, 2003)

the first two laptops that i have ever seen that have seriously made me desire a laptop is all i can say. size is so important. the features are great on both, but it is the sizing that makes the most sense to me personally.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 9, 2003)

I like the new PowerBook so much, than I might spend the extra money to buy the 12" PowerBook instead of the 12" iBook (plus the G4 is an extra insentive). 

Ahem... when I find a new job and pay of what I already owe that is! heh 

BTW, what's lacking in the 12" PowerBook vs the 17"?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 9, 2003)

it can't hold as much RAM, less processor speed, no ambient keyboard, some other stuff like that.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 9, 2003)

the RAM and video card of the 12" are 640 / 32, and that's what they are on ibooks... but looks desirable! id i didn't have my sweet little ibook i'd drool for the 12" one ... 17" is wow as well but i want a super portable one ..


----------



## phatsharpie (Jan 10, 2003)

The 12" also doesn't have a PCMCIA/PC-Card slot. Furthermore, the 12" uses a mini-VGA (like the iBook) instead of a DVI port for external video. The graphics processor is also less powerful than the 15" or the 17".


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 10, 2003)

and lets not forget about the missing 1mb L3 cache! As I recall, this boosted up the performance of the G4 really much...
and is it right, that the 32MB Geforce Go (420) just has 64bit memory-connection instead of 128bit in the case of the 64mb 440?
I know that the Ati 9000 mobility with 32MB has just 64bit memories and the 64mb 128bit...
That could be a huge speed-bottleneck


----------



## Jazz1 (Jan 12, 2003)

Is this product hamstrung for marketing purposes, or is it cost that keeps the performance goodies from getting into the new 12" PB? Maybe it is a power management thing, is the battery smaller than the bigger PB's?

 I'd really like to have one, but worry that there won't be much performance difference between the 12" and my older 667 PB.

Regards,

Jazz1


----------



## maelgwen (Jan 14, 2003)

You'd think that they could do a better job of the keyboard on the 17". It,s like this little thing in the middle of this massive computer. Maybe a number pad.


----------



## callieX (Jan 14, 2003)

The problem is each model is missing something.

12" isn't 1 Ghz, memory ceiling, not easy to hookup large screen, no firewire 800, no lighted keyboard, no PCMIA slot.  I consider it a faster ibook.

15" not updated with the new stuff(bluetooth,firewire, airport extreme)

17" a little to big, high cost.

If they update the 15 that will be the one for me.

Calliex


----------



## ekramer (Jan 30, 2003)

is the 17 really too big... its super slim, depth is almost the same as the 15 just .07 deeper, the main difference is the width being 2 inches wider...

is that a lot to carry around?


----------



## Meltdown (Jan 31, 2003)

The 17" is big enough to put another cpu in.
Wouldn't it be nice to have a dual gig 17" powerbook? I'd buy it on the spot!
Just dreaming.


----------



## fryke (Jan 31, 2003)

Until the original PowerBook G4 (yes, the one I've got), the best notebook ever built was the PowerBook 180.

The PowerBook 12" is the new best notebook ever built.


----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by callieX _
> *The problem is each model is missing something.
> 
> 12" isn't 1 Ghz, memory ceiling, not easy to hookup large screen, no firewire 800, no lighted keyboard, no PCMIA slot.  I consider it a faster ibook.
> ...


 Yes! You nailed it.

Each model IS missing SOMETHING.

I want to by one to replace my 9500 at work, but I can't decide...
12" 867Mhz vs. 15" 1Ghz?
12' Airport Extreme vs 15" Airport?
I think I've probably settled on the 15" because CPU speed & RAM matter more to me than Airport which will in either case be faster than m home DSL Internet connection...

The 17" is just too beaudacious and ostentatious for me...


----------



## Aeronyth (Feb 3, 2003)

A 12" screen is just TOO small. =/


----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 3, 2003)

I just put the order at work in for the 15" 1Ghz to replace my old 9500.


----------



## kendall (Feb 3, 2003)

does it not concern you that apple may update it as soon as valentines day?


----------



## Inline_guy (Feb 4, 2003)

I like them all.  I think they are great options for different types of workers.  Great!

Matthew


----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kendall _
> *does it not concern you that apple may update it as soon as valentines day? *


For work... no.

1) It is a LOT better than a 9500...
2) You need to spend the $ when your boss finally says "Yes"...


----------



## kendall (Feb 4, 2003)

i've had an iBook and 12" at 1024x768 is not too small.  15" widescreen is nice though.


----------



## pyroboy (Feb 4, 2003)

My biggest complaint about the new 17" PowerBook is the fact I don't own one.


----------



## Cat (Feb 5, 2003)

My biggest complaint about the new 12" PowerBooks is the fact that some people already got them ahead of official shipping dates and I am still waiting.


----------



## Arden (Feb 10, 2003)

In any case, I liked the immediately-post-Super Bowl commercial for the new 'Books (the one with Vern Troyer and that tall guy).


----------

